# Does a waitlist USC SCA fall decision mean a guaranteed place in spring?



## yushushen (Mar 2, 2021)

Hello,

I received a waitlists decision for USC SCA in the fall semester, and during the email, they phrased the sentences like this:
'If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the fall 2021 semester, we will offer you admission to our spring 2022 class.'

Does that mean a place in the spring semester is guaranteed? Or do I still need to attend interviews and such by the time?
If that is the case and I prefer attending the spring semester, is it okay to send an email asking them? Have anyone come across a similar situation before?

Sorry for loads of questions, and many thanks for helping!


----------



## cgold (Mar 2, 2021)

yushushen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received a waitlists decision for USC SCA in the fall semester, and during the email, they phrased the sentences like this:
> 'If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the fall 2021 semester, we will offer you admission to our spring 2022 class.'
> ...


You are guaranteed admission in the spring!


----------



## yushushen (Mar 2, 2021)

cgold said:


> You are guaranteed admission in the spring!


Thank you! STILL CAN'T BELIEVE IT😭


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes. But for production only I think. I don't think screenwriting does the same thing?


----------



## yushushen (Mar 2, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Yes. But for production only I think. I don't think screenwriting does the same thing?


The program that I'm applying to is MFA Film and Television Production, so yes?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

yushushen said:


> The program that I'm applying to is MFA Film and Television Production, so yes?


Yes


----------



## yushushen (Mar 2, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Yes


Thank you!😊


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

yushushen said:


> Thank you!😊


If they say you have a spot in Spring you got it.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

For those that have been asking me:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 4, 2021)

Can you show me the full letter? I am confusing also


----------

